

  Chapter 5 of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book is out - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/chapter-5-of-the-ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book

======
PStamatiou
Direct link to Chapter 5: [http://www.railstutorial.org/chapters/modeling-and-
viewing-u...](http://www.railstutorial.org/chapters/modeling-and-viewing-
users-one#top)

~~~
mhartl
Thanks. I wasn't sure whether to submit the news announcement or the chapter
itself. I opted for the announcement mainly to provide context for new
readers, and also because I released a couple other minor updates (the
rewritten intro and the MVC section) as well. But having a direct link to
Chapter 5 is definitely useful.

